
Lisp's Mysterious Tuple Problem - tosh
https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/1186940/Lisps-Mysterious-Tuple-Problem
======
lispm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14754535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14754535)

